# Bobcat Trapping in ND



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone ever catch a bobcat in a snare or trap in ND? Or know of someone that has? Seems there are alot more mountain lion around than bobcat lately. Just curious.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Not me, a friend! I have snared many coyotes out west but never lucked out on a cat!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Trapper62,

That is very cool! Was the cat taken north of 94 or south? Awesome picture! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

south.


----------

